# How to start a journal ?



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello my wonderful TAM family hope all of you guys are well.


My current situation (in a nutshell):

Been together for 6 married for 2 years, I am 27 he is 40. Currently separated but still living together. We hardly speak to each other at all. He moved his stuff out of what was once our bedroom and bathroom. We haven't had physical contact in over 3 months going on 4. Thanksgiving weekend was when I reached my tipping point. While attending a Christmas carnival he decided to scream at me and make a show in front of everyone because I ordered food. 


So last night was tough. I didn't fall asleep until 12-1am or so, my daughter wakes up at 7:00 am for breakfast so you could imagine how hard it was for me to wake up. Anyways I realized I had all of these thoughts and feelings inside, eating away at me. So I decided to start a journal. I will write in it every night , I know this will help me a lot! 

How do I go about doing this? Anyone?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You start a journal by... writing. It's pretty simple, actually.

Writing is a great way to let out emotions, frustrations and document your life. It can be very therapeutic.


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> You start a journal by... writing. It's pretty simple, actually.
> 
> Writing is a great way to let out emotions, frustrations and document your life. It can be very therapeutic.



okie dokie thanks Jelly!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

How to start? 

You just did. Keep writing. Let it out here where you can get some support. 

Too personal? Grab a notebook and let it out.

It works as a release and also helps put things in perspective when going back through it later.


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

zillard said:


> How to start?
> 
> You just did. Keep writing. Let it out here where you can get some support.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

This. Writing my journal here has been a great help in getting through the ups and downs. There are many wise people here who have gone through various iterations of what you (and I) are now going through. Their advice and support has been invaluable... and didn't cost anything. :smthumbup:


----------



## BRB (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm going through something similar, although, my husband is having an affair. The way I'm journaling is by writing him a letter each day in my journal (for my eyes only, of course). I started it when I found out about his affair three weeks ago. It's really been a useful for me to do it that way.

Best of luck!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, the unsent anger letters can be very therapeutic.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Writing journals is very therapeutic, it will give you alot of perspective later when you read over the stuff a month from now. Just be sure its hidden where no one else can find and read it.


----------

